# Risen ruckelt mächtig, warum??



## VRthehack (7. Oktober 2009)

*Risen ruckelt mächtig, warum??*

hi Leute,

  bin eigentlich der Meinung einen fähigen Rechner zu besitzen der Risen packen sollte aber nichts da bei allen Einstellungen auf Hoch und einer Auflösung von 1280x1024 ruckelt es derbe.
 Komischerweise wenn ich stehen bleibe und mich umschaue läuft alles flüssig und Frames bleiben konstant auch bei heftigen Blickrichtungswechseln aber sobald ich anfange zu laufen geht die Ruckelparty los und die Frames fallen auf ca. 30 runter.HäH....Warum? Oder ist das bei euch auch  so??



  Mein Rechner:

 VISTA 64bit
  Q9550 @3,4Ghz
  8 GB Ram
  GTX280 usw.

  mfg


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen ruckelt mächtig, warum??*

vlt. stört ja irgendeine andere software, die noch aktiv ist? treiber für board, sound und grafik alle aktuell? und windows? übertaktet is aber nix? 


 aber 30fps is an sich kein ruckeln - ist es denn wirklich ein ruckeln, oder hast du nur 30 gemessen und MEINST, dass es zu wenig is? ^^  das spiel is ja auch kein shooter, das ist also nicht dafür ausgelegt, dass es ggf. mit 90FPS laufen soll


----------



## VRthehack (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen ruckelt mächtig, warum??*

hi vorweg thx für deine Zeit,

 übertaktet is nix  Q9550 @ 3,4Ghz    ich glaub eher schon  ,
 neuesten Treiber etc sind drauf

 naja sagen wir mal soo ich empfinde 30fps als nicht unbedingt flüssiges spielen  und wenn die frames von 60 auf 30 runterfallen ist das für mich persönlich ein Gefühl des Ruckelns. Ja ok , is nich so das ich Daumenkino sehe  aber da muss doch mehr drin sein oder??

 Soll das echt normal sein für Rollenspiele (ist mein erstes)????


----------



## Vordack (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen ruckelt mächtig, warum??*

Kann Dir nicht helfen, allerdings wollte ich nur was loswerden 

 Also ich spiele mit net 8800 GTS, 4 GB Ram und nem X2 6000+ flüssig (für mich) auf max Details bei 1650 * 1050 inkl. 2 x AA, also kann etwas bei Dir nicht stimmen.

 Allerdings, und jetzt kommts, waren mMn schon mehrere hier im Forum die mit ner GTX 2XX Performanceprobleme haben.

 Versuch mal Beta Treiber oder neueste Treiber oder so für Deine Graka zu bekommen.


----------



## Rabowke (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen ruckelt mächtig, warum??*



			
				VRthehack am 07.10.2009 08:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Soll das echt normal sein für Rollenspiele (ist mein erstes)????


Sagen wir mal so, dass Spiel ist von Piranha Bytes und die sind bzw. waren nicht dafür bekannt, technisch saubere Spiele zu veröffentlichen. 

Aber mit deinem System und dieser 'mickrigen' Auflösung sollten durchaus mehr als 30fps drin sein.

Ich hab 1680x1050, alles auf hohe Details ( kein AA per Treiber, kam manchmal zu abstürzen ) und es läuft flüssig. Jedenfalls die Demo und ich glaube kaum, dass sich die Vollversion hier unterscheidet.

Ich kann ja heut Abend mal Fraps laufen lassen, oder gibt es sogar einen Konsolenbefehl für Risen, um die FPS anzuzeigen?  :-o


----------



## VRthehack (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen ruckelt mächtig, warum??*

juhhu,

  consolen befehl gute Frage nächste Frage   

  ich hab mit Fraps gemessen hab zwischen 55-63 fps aber manchmal brechen sie einfach ein auf 30 fps dann latsch ich an der gleichen Stelle nochmal lang und sie bleiben wieder konstant bei 60 irgentwie komisch. Obwohl ich auch finde das 60fps ein bisl zu wenig sind für mein System.(VSync ist AUS)

  mfg


----------



## ziegenbock (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen ruckelt mächtig, warum??*



Vordack schrieb:


> Allerdings, und jetzt kommts, waren mMn schon mehrere hier im Forum die mit ner GTX 2XX Performanceprobleme haben.


 das kann ich nicht bestätigen. ich habe "nur" eine GTX 260 und bei mir läuft risen mit allen details flüssig.
 spiele auch mit einer 1280 * 1024 auflösung.

 das restliche system:

 4 gb ram
 amd phenom 9950 (4 * 2,6 ghz)
 win xp


----------



## Spassbremse (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen ruckelt mächtig, warum??*

Ich habe eine GTX 275 und habe die Demo ausprobiert:

 Lief tadellos, kann also ebenfalls keine Probleme mit der G2xx Reihe bestätigen.


----------



## VRthehack (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen ruckelt mächtig, warum??*

juhhhuuu,

  ok habe diese Benchmarktests gefunden......scheint also doch alles im grünen Bereich zu seien.    

  Bin wahrscheinlich mal wieder einfach nur ein wenig zu sensibel.      

  mfg 



 P.S. lol das mit dem einbrechen der fps ..... da ist das STREAMING dran schuld lol


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen ruckelt mächtig, warum??*



VRthehack schrieb:


> P.S. lol das mit dem einbrechen der fps ..... da ist das STREAMING dran schuld lol


 welches streaming?


----------



## VRthehack (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen ruckelt mächtig, warum??*

hi herbboy,

 den artikel hab ich bei PCGAMESHARDWARE gefunden hier ein auszug:

 Für das neu entwickelte Seamless-World-Streaming-System ist ein eigener
 Thread respektive im Idealfall ein eigener CPU-Kern verantwortlich,
 statt heftigen Rucklern wie in Gothic 3 sackt beim Streamen nur kurz
 die Framerate ab. In der Tat lastet Risen laut Taskmanager die meiste
 Zeit zwei Kerne aus, stellenweise drei (dann, wenn gestreamt wird).



 das ist der Grund warum meine Fps manchmal einbrechen.


 mfg


----------



## HanFred (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen ruckelt mächtig, warum??*

das streaming empfinde ich als _relativ_ flüssig. gar kein vergleich zu Gothic 3, da war das u.a. ziemlich übel. 
 30 FPS in so einem spiel sind doch relativ normal oder nicht? bei schnelleren actionspielen sieht's schon etwas anders aus.


----------



## Calyptratus (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen ruckelt mächtig, warum??*



Rabowke schrieb:


> > Soll das echt normal sein für Rollenspiele (ist mein erstes)????
> 
> 
> Sagen wir mal so, dass Spiel ist von Piranha Bytes und die sind bzw. waren nicht dafür bekannt, technisch saubere Spiele zu veröffentlichen.
> ...


  Bei mir (GTS 250 1G) lief die Demo recht flüssig mit hohen Einstellungen, die Vollversion läuft merkwürdigerweise aber total ruckelig, die Framerate schwankt extrem und bricht teilweise völlig ein.     
  Egal welche Einstellung (alles auf niedrig ändert es nur minimal) und egal welcher Treiber. 

 *EDIT*
 Hab mal auf der offiziellen Seite gesucht und scheinbar eine Lösung gefunden: in der NVIDIA Systemsteuerung unter "3D Einstellungen verwalten/ Globale Einstellungen" den Punkt "Maximale Anzahl der vorgerenderten Einzelbilder" auf 0 stellen.
 Hat bei mir jedenfalls eine deutlich stabilere Bildrate um die 30 FPS  zur Folge, alle Grafikeinstellungen im Spiel auf max.! 
 (Ausserdem soll evtl. helfen PhysX abzuschalten, bringt bei mir aber nicht viel.)


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen ruckelt mächtig, warum??*

ich spiel jetzt schon ein paar stunden auf maximalen einstellungen mit "nur" einem E7200 und einer 3870 ^^  4GB RAM, vista 64. 

 ich empfinde es bislang als absolut flüssig, aber ich kenn auch leute, die bei nem shooter wie CoD4 unter 80 fps meckern...


----------



## VRthehack (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen ruckelt mächtig, warum??*

Muahahahah da gehör ich dazu


----------

